# Corpus Luteum after a miscarriage



## sunnysun

Hello everyone,

I ms about a week ago at 6 weeks. I went for a scan today and been told all looks back to normal.
However the test is still showing positive, arghhh:growlmad: and had to do some blood test.
The report says I have a corpus leteum on my right ovary(which is now bigger than the left).
I read this is a follicole that gets biggers in the first weeks of pg and it helps producing progesterone to keep the pg.

Does anyone knows how long it stays there for after a ms?


----------



## KateC

I used to know the answer to this, but I haven't read up on corpus luteum in a really long time! I think I remember that the hormones your placenta makes help keep the corpus luteum open and producing its progesterone, so once the placenta is gone, it should fall silent before too long. Six weeks sounds longer than usual, but if your HCG levels took a long time to drop, then it makes sense to me that it would take longer to go through its cycle. 

Please note that I'm not a doctor! Just a girl who likes to read, so all of this is just the best I can remember and in no way official. I wish I had more credentials and a better memory for you!

If in doubt, you can always call your doctor and get a better answer.


----------



## sunnysun

thanks KateC, just wondering, i didn't even know there could have been something called corpus luteum in the ovary. Hopefully it will soon disappear!


----------



## KateC

Oh, there is so much more to reproduction than they teach you in health class! I read an interesting book called "Making Babies" early in my pregnancy, and he talked a bit about the corpus lueum. 

When your ovary releases an egg, it leaves behind a crater that pumps out hormones, mostly progeterone, I think. The progesterone suppresses your immune system so that, should the egg be fertilized, your body won't try to attack it as an intruder. If the egg gets flushed out, the corpus luteum goes silent, but if it's fertilized, the placental material develops rapidly and starts pumping out its own hormones that keep the corpus luteum active and open. 

Cool stuff! I'm sure I gave a gross oversimplification of it, so sorry if I'm wrong on any points!


----------



## Sunshine31

Hey hun
Sorry about your loss. I had an ERPC two weeks ago (I was 9.5 weeks) and the scan before also showed a corpeus luteum cyst (about 40mm I think) on one ovary. I'm still testing +ve 2 weeks on so it does take time. Good luck xx


----------



## sunnysun

Thank you ladies, appreciate your support here.
Sorry about your losses too.

KateC, the book you are talking about is it by Anne Enright? I found this book in a park last summer but never wanted to really started reading it until i was pg, i didn't manage to start it...

Intersting stuff, our body does magic stuff sometimes:flower:


----------



## KateC

Different author, David Brainbridge. Here's a link if you're interested. He's a vet and wrote about how pregnancy works in a few different animals as well as people. I thought it was fascinating! Very anecdotal, but very fun because of that. Made me scared to conceive twins, though, so maybe don't read it if you're pregnant with twins!

https://www.amazon.com/Making-Babies-Pregnancy-David-Bainbridge/dp/0674012364/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1294962643&sr=8-2


----------



## sunnysun

:thumbup:thanks kate, very intersting, will def buying it maybe in near future when/if I'll get pg again!


----------



## TTC Again

Sorry for your loss. I'm in the same boat and hoping someone has an answer. I had a D&C 4.5 weeks ago and at 3+ weeks post D&C still saw the corpus luteum on my ovary. Still testing + on HPTs (and OPKs) I had in the house. Not sure how long it should take to go away or what is going on. My DH is thinking maybe I'm pregnant again, but I highly doubt that. 

I hate waiting! I want my body back. Anyhow, wondering if you ever got your period after the loss and how long it took to return. Thanks!


----------



## sunnysun

hey TTC, i read afterwards that the corpus luteu should decrease in size by itself as your hormones start to get back to normal.

It's just a very big pain going through mc and then the recovery bit that seems like it goes on forever! 


I had my first negative test after 22 days, I'm waiting for AF to arrive sometimes next week or so, i hope so..

Did you have chemical pg or was it a normal one? depending on your pg and how far gone you were when you mc, so it may take longer if you were more than 6 wks.

What did the doc say about your situation?


----------



## ttcdee

sorry for your loss.
Just wanted to add, my doc gave me a form for a blood test, but told me to wait 1month after mc. He said it takes that long for the hormones to go. Give it some time. I think I read you said it had only been a week and you were 6 weeks along? 
I was 10 weeks and mc Jan 15th. I am going for blood test on Feb 15th. and dont expect AF until at least end of Feb. 
Hope all works out for you. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

KateC said:


> Different author, David Brainbridge. Here's a link if you're interested. He's a vet and wrote about how pregnancy works in a few different animals as well as people. I thought it was fascinating! Very anecdotal, but very fun because of that. Made me scared to conceive twins, though, so maybe don't read it if you're pregnant with twins!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Making-Babies-Pregnancy-David-Bainbridge/dp/0674012364/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1294962643&sr=8-2

Thanks for the link *Kate*. I've just ordered it off Amazon.co.uk

Pip x


----------



## TTC Again

sunnysun said:


> hey TTC, i read afterwards that the corpus luteu should decrease in size by itself as your hormones start to get back to normal.
> 
> It's just a very big pain going through mc and then the recovery bit that seems like it goes on forever!
> 
> 
> I had my first negative test after 22 days, I'm waiting for AF to arrive sometimes next week or so, i hope so..
> 
> Did you have chemical pg or was it a normal one? depending on your pg and how far gone you were when you mc, so it may take longer if you were more than 6 wks.
> 
> What did the doc say about your situation?

Thanks, Sunny. I found out at 8w2d that baby's heart beat had stopped. Had the D&C the next day. Today (5w after D&C) I took an OPK and it was negative, which means (I'm hoping) the HCG is nearly, if not all, out of my system (since HCG shows up on OPKs).

So now I'm anxiously awaiting AF. Once she comes I'll call my RE and get the battery of tests they want to do started. I just want to feel like we are moving forward and taking steps in the right direction. Until AF shows I feel like I'm in a state of limbo.


----------



## sunnysun

you were over 8 weeks so it may take a bit longer for you to recover but a negative test it's a big step, your hcg have gone and your hormones will go back to normal.
AF will arrive soon, unless you get pg again?:winkwink:


----------



## TTC Again

Bloodwork showed HCG = 36 still as of yesterday, so it's not ALL gone just yet. Ugh! Waiting stinks and I have the patience of a 3 year old! Hoping once the hormones are back on track I can start TTC again quickly. Im so anxious to get another BFP.


----------

